# Why did she just do this?! Worried goat mom here!



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

So Half-Ear, who is my 7 year old doe, just rolled around on her back like my horse does. I've never seen any of my goats do this! Is this okay? She is approx 2-4 weeks away from kidding, and idk if this matters but this is the first time she's been bred in 5 years, before that she had healthy kids and never rolled like I just witnessed. Does it mean anything?


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it was probably just a silly pregnant goat thing. My sit like dogs and roll. She may have been getting the babies in position or just playing like horses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Roseranchboers said:


> So Half-Ear, who is my 7 year old doe, just rolled around on her back like my horse does. I've never seen any of my goats do this! Is this okay? She is approx 2-4 weeks away from kidding, and idk if this matters but this is the first time she's been bred in 5 years, before that she had healthy kids and never rolled like I just witnessed. Does it mean anything?


 My pregnant doe does this all the time
!. She is due soon also..no worries..i guess!! my first time with a goat being pregnant so i.m learning from all of you but from what I have seen from my girl it's normal.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a goof ball goat that does this every day...pregnant or not :lol:


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

That's such a relief


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe....I crack up watching my girl...she looks so silly


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I had a doe Rosie, who this kidding season rolled on her back about three weeks away from kidding. Her belly was so big she couldn't get back up! So I had to go over to her and help her back up. 

It's just a pregnant goat thing, like other people have stated. Just make sure she doesn't get stuck


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha, I also have a doe named Rosie who just started doing this. Silly goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, they do that.

Some do it because a kid is pushing on an area, that is uncomfortable, so by doing this, moves that kid.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

Well I hope they're in the right place and ready to come out soon, her belly is stretched to the max. 

Oh! I do have another concerning question, I was feeling her belly and on her left side close to her flank there is a bump, i am able to lift it and grab it, it's kind of squishy, do I need to have her checked for cancer or have it tested or is it probably no big deal, it's maybe quarter sized not very big, and not really visible but I can kinda see it after I feel for it


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

And I've never felt it on her before, so it came up recently


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My doe has a squishy lump of that size in the same area, on both sides. I didn't notice them until she was pregnant, I'm guessing it's normal...? I don't know what it is...

It could also be an access, hopefully not from CL.


----------



## Roseranchboers (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes she didn't get them until she was huge, I have felt her belly almost everyday for the past 2 weeks, it wasn't there until a week ago, I think it might be on the other side too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be nothing, after she kids feel her again, if it is gone, you know it was from pregnancy.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have some who do that often, not just when they are pregnant. Like a horse, I think they are scratching their backs.


----------

